# Porn University Opens Doors, and more...



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyone enrolling in Porn University???



> An Italian porn actor and director is starting an academy to teach aspiring adult film actors and actresses the tricks of the trade — and aptly names his training session “Porn University.”
> 
> Rocco Siffredi — nicknamed the “Italian Stallion” — will document his training in the reality show, “Universita del Porno,” to air in Italy, Perfil.com reports.
> 
> ...


http://m.nydailynews.com/news/world...iring-adult-film-performers-article-1.2387263


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, I wonder what the application criteria were? Surely not ACT scores or grade point averages unless maybe it was performance grades given by former bedroom partners of the applicants.

How would you feel if your significant other came home and announced, "I just got accepted into school!" and then explained it was Porn U!

And, what, oh what, will be the homework assignments?

Actually, I'd hate to be intimate with a Porn U graduate. How could I know whether the reactions were genuine??


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I'd assume all exams are done orally ...


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

From my understanding, no matter how hard you study, you get screwed on every test.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

He'll sell all the videos made of the "training sessions" and make big bucks. Meanwhile the students have paid him to receive "instruction". Nice business model, instead of paying your actors, they pay you!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Wonder if they have a football team?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

6301 said:


> Wonder if they have a football team?


I hear their beach volleyball team is pretty awesome!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EllisRedding said:


> I'd assume all exams are done orally ...





Yeswecan said:


> From my understanding, no matter how hard you study, you get screwed on every test.





Thor said:


> He'll sell all the videos made of the "training sessions" and make big bucks. Meanwhile the students have paid him to receive "instruction". Nice business model, instead of paying your actors, they pay you!





technovelist said:


> I hear their beach volleyball team is pretty awesome!


:rofl: 

You guys are a riot!

:rofl:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

technovelist said:


> I hear their beach volleyball team is pretty awesome!


Really? Even with all that sand in the equipment?


----------

